# Ohhhh Look at this little butthead!



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Little buttmunch lounging on my car,leg all hanging over the side looking comfy!:rofl:

He better be glad I decided to hold off on sanding and repainting it for a while.Or I'd really be mad!:rofl:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

hahaa! He's De"goat"a rizing! :rofl:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

nice goat how's he bred? what's the stud fee? hehe I love animals!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You've goat to be kid(ding) me


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> hahaa! He's De"goat"a rizing! :rofl:


:rofl: I can't post what I really wanted to put!:rofl:


davidfitness83 said:


> nice goat how's he bred? what's the stud fee? hehe I love animals!!


HAHAA! Hmmm your guess is as good as mine.I luv em too!


Saint Francis said:


> You've goat to be kid(ding) me


:rofl: :woof:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> nice goat how's he bred? what's the stud fee? hehe I love animals!!


He looks like the the blue striped razorback goat.

The first thing that popped in my head when I saw that was ******* guard dog lol hope I didnt offend anyone :rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

gamer said:


> He looks like the the blue striped razorback goat.
> 
> The first thing that popped in my head when I saw that was ******* guard dog lol hope I didnt offend anyone :rofl:


mmmhmmm.Are you trying to call me a *******?:rofl: No offense taken.I've been called worse and can think of a dozen other things that would be worse then being a *******.:rofl:
Ma!Hold this here shotgun so I can go over yonder and get thar gd goat off the hotrod!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

No not you the goat lol a goat lounging on a car lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> :rofl: I can't post what I really wanted to put!:rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :goodpost: Hahaaaa!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

gamer said:


> No not you the goat lol a goat lounging on a car lol


:rofl: I was just playing around.I'm kinda in a catty,playful,frisky type of mood.lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like my friends goat Obi Wan kanobi~


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG Dixie that is the best pic I've seen all day!!! Love it!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lollll I love this pic !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LAMO just loungin!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Looks like my friends goat Obi Wan kanobi~


That's a heck of a name.lol.Do you have any pics of it?


pitbullmamanatl said:


> OMG Dixie that is the best pic I've seen all day!!! Love it!!


:rofl:Well thank ya!I couldn't believe what I was looking at when I walked out my back door and seen the little bugger on my car.


DueceAddicTed said:


> Lollll I love this pic !


LMAO!He's really trying my patience here lately.lol


performanceknls said:


> LAMO just loungin!


:rofl: Well once I finish rebuilding the engine and repaint it,he better be loungin somewhere else!:rofl:


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

baaaaaad goat lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> You've goat to be kid(ding) me


Pfft :rofl: LoL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

mattytang said:


> baaaaaad goat lol





Lex's Guardian said:


> Pfft :rofl: LoL


:rofl::rofl: Baaaaad goat is right!:rofl:


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

hahahaha love it! i've never seen a goat on a car before...nice


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Krystle_Ann said:


> hahahaha love it! i've never seen a goat on a car before...nice


Then you definitely haven't been around here too much then!:rofl: Little bugger tried to eat my antennae off my car yesterday!:rofl:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

man he is huge compared to mine
Nellie and Rosie








Here is my baby boy Zero`<3








We are up to 7 now


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

gamer said:


> No not you the goat lol a goat lounging on a car lol


Yeah a goat on a chevy camaro.... pretty ******* to me!!!:rofl: haha jk Dixieland, but you know I'm a mustang fan right?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

thats too funny, be sure to share pics of your car when its completed would love to check it out.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

uh huh, goats are climbers....."from a capricorn" LOL


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

He was buffing your car for you.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Harley D said:


> man he is huge compared to mine
> Nellie and Rosie
> 
> 
> ...


They are so cute!I have no idea what he or his momma is.I got them just to be pets and so I don't have to mow the field!:rofl:


Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah a goat on a chevy camaro.... pretty ******* to me!!!:rofl: haha jk Dixieland, but you know I'm a mustang fan right?


Yeah I think I remember reading that somewhere.:rofl: Pffft!Chevy girl here!


~StangChick~ said:


> thats too funny, be sure to share pics of your car when its completed would love to check it out.


I definitely will!I'm still trying to decide how I want to do the engine.Don't know if I want to just leave it a 350 or go higher and make it into a stroker.


coppermare said:


> uh huh, goats are climbers....."from a capricorn" LOL


Yeah I'm learning this!Little butthead already climbed up and ate all of my ivy leaves off the vines.But that's ok.Come Sunday his little butt is going into a fenced off area with his momma!



PerfectPit said:


> He was buffing your car for you.


He better quit buffering it when I get it painted!lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

At least you're not alone.










Damn Goats, Always Getting Their Hoof-marks On My Ferrari


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh heck no!There is no way in h*** that I would have a goat anywhere near a car that expensive!I can already see where the little a$$hat has scratched the paint on my cheap little Camaro.There's no way he would get that chance if I owned something that cost more then my house and land!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah apparently the guy's not worried about it. There's a second story on Jalopnik with the same car half buried under snow with another goat on it!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Then hmmm.Kinda makes you wonder how true it is then.That car has Florida tags.Ain't no snow in Fl at any time.Unless he was somewhere else while pic was taken.Could be though.If it was me I couldn't see myself just letting a goat walk all over a car like that.But maybe he has more then enough money to where "little" things like that don't matter to him.lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Not sure where the pics were taken but they're legit. Click the link under the pic and there's lots more shots. Real Ferrari, real goat. You can see he doesn't even clean it, the matte black paint is covered in dust.:hammer: It seems like money's not an issue.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok I see what you mean now.I wish I had that kind of money where I could afford to let a goat walk all over my $150,000 car


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's Jesse and Mator a Nigerian Dwarf wrestling


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Laughter777 said:


> Here's Jesse and Mator a Nigerian Dwarf wrestling
> YouTube - ‪Jesse and Mater playing in the house‬‎


That goat is hard as nails! Is he yours? :roll::roll:


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, smallest 4 legged animal on the property besides my Rat Terrier and the rabbits and he is the tough guy of the place!


----------

